# 100lb. Scales



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been "dreaming" alot lately and I feel that a fifty plus pound fish may be a possibility in the future. It might be overkill, but I have been shopping around for a 100lb scale. Im currently using a digital rapala 50lb max scale. I was wondering what kind of scales are being used by ogf members and i'm looking for any possible recommendations you can make. I found a berkley 100lb digital scale, but its nearly $100, and bass pro offers a 100lb spring scale for $15. One reason for the debate is that i was thinking of getting it certified through IGFA. (No, i dont think i will set any records anytime soon, but if the opportunity presented itself i would want to keep the fish alive, therefore i would need a certified scale to release the fish.) Has anyone certified a spring scale through IGFA. If so, what was the accuracy of the scale?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I don't think I bought my scale from this specific seller, but, it looks exactly the same. I paid the same or even less for it. Just watch to make sure you're not ordering from Hong Kong. I don't think you'll have any problems as long as feedback is good, but, it may take a few weeks to get it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-Portabl...168?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335acbce58

The scale is good to 88#'s though I've only tested it up to 10#'s on a flathead catfish. I may even order another to have around as a backup. It does have a .lbs or Kg's button & the hook fits conveniently under the lower lip of a flathead, so I would imagine it works for nearly any fish.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the Berkley Tec 100# Digital scale and it works real nice. Big handle and large sight window for ease of reading i think i gave around 80 or 90 bucks for it but is well worth the money.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sean

You may want to look at a Coffee Bow scale.
The original intent is to measure draw weight on bows but it should work to weigh big flathead.

Xspot bow scale

Less than $50!
110 pound capacity & digital


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont think you even need a scale. its hard on the fish to hang like that. just catch what you can and let it loose.. I dont even use one in tournaments, just keep the five biggest


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

throwitback said:


> I dont think you even need a scale. its hard on the fish to hang like that.


I agree, it's probably not the fish's most favorite thing, but, then again, I'm pretty sure they don't appreciate my Kahle hook & 25# test dragging their big ass to the shore either...

Here's a fairly inexpensive alternative:

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/f669/cool-new-product-tackle-renegade-gos-live-5-days-161050.html


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

throwitback said:


> I dont think you even need a scale. its hard on the fish to hang like that. just catch what you can and let it loose.. I dont even use one in tournaments, just keep the five biggest


I understand that weighing a fish can be hard on a fish, but throughout the years I have began to weigh the fish in the net. This adds a couple pounds, but it evenly spreads the presure of the fishes weight over its entire body. 

I really appreciate the advice. 
Thanks, 
Sean Stone


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very few digital scales can be certified through the IGFA. You need a top quality digital scale, and they aren&#8217;t cheap. Even with spring scales you&#8217;ll need to spend a decent amount to get something they can certify. Unless you plan to try for line class records, there&#8217;s no real reason to have a scale IGFA certified. I considered it for a while, and even bought a good digital scale that they can certify. I&#8217;m gad I have a good scale, but it was never worth my money for the IGFA certification.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I use a large Decoy bag to weight my fish. Im not after no line class records just to know a real close weight to rub it in to my buddies! Also its kinda agravating to weigh and post a weight and have some random wanna be catfish expert tell you what it really weighs. I get this alot i imagine im not the only one though.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> throughout the years I have began to weigh the fish in the net.





> use a large Decoy bag to weight my fish


Mike made me a weigh sling which I quickly lost. My previous 2 slings were worn out.










I am now using a section of cot for a weigh sling. The old cot made 2 of them but Mike has not come by to get his


----------

